# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Shower angle below screed height?? Need advice.

## Davidoff

Tiler has done the waterproofing. There is a 900x900 angle in that corner for the shower but its lower than the screed? Doesn't seem right to me.  
Sure the shower will be sealed to the tiles but will this be ok?

----------


## Whitey66

There is not much point putting angle in if it doesn't seal to the shower screen.
It's purpose, as far as I know it to seal the shower from the rest of the room as water can seep through screed, adhesive and grout.
Did he even seal it to the floor with Sika or similar before waterproofing?
Sounds to me like he didn't work out the screed height properly when fitting the angle.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Tiler has done the waterproofing. There is a 900x900 angle in that corner for the shower but its lower than the screed? Doesn't seem right to me.  
> Sure the shower will be sealed to the tiles but will this be ok?

  *G'day David. Rip the shoer angle out and start again or it will be a total disaster. The shower angle should be above the tile finish level by 15mm minimum for the shower screen to be sealed properly. This does not meet the standards and will leak. Get yourself a qualified waterproofer. This bloke has no idea.*

----------


## Davidoff

Ok so after a nightmare of a morning having to stand my ground the tiler is going to cut out like 50mm either side of the shower angle rip it out and replace it with a bigger angle.  
He kept trying convince me adding another angle on top and siliconing it down/waterproofing the shower area only again would work.  
Anyway glad i've made him fix it .. thanks for the help.

----------


## Whitey66

> *G'day David. Rip the shoer angle out and start again or it will be a total disaster. The shower angle should be above the tile finish level by 15mm minimum for the shower screen to be sealed properly. This does not meet the standards and will leak. Get yourself a qualified waterproofer. This bloke has no idea.*

   Does the standard say the angle "has" to be above the tiles by 15mm?
I have seen many finish flush with tiles then sealed with the silicone that attaches the screen on frame-less shower screens.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Does the standard say the angle "has" to be above the tiles by 15mm?
> I have seen many finish flush with tiles then sealed with the silicone that attaches the screen on frame-less shower screens.

  No, it does not. but common sense says you must prevent water getting out of the shower under the screen and relying on a slither of silicone does make sense. A simple low profile PVC angle available in many colours can and should be installed. 
By the way, I would never ever use silicone in a shower, 'nothing sticks to silicone', including another coat of silicone. If re-sealing a silicone joint all the old sealer must be completely removed or it simply will not stick. The removal means using something like Acetone, not a good idea in a closed environment with poor air circulation.

----------


## Whitey66

I have heard that you can't stick silicone to silicone many times, but I have also done it myself with no problems.
I originally sealed around the bottom of my bathroom floor to wall tiles about 25 years ago, about 5 years ago I was getting sick of the crack in the middle of the silicone so I tried applying another coat over the top.
It stuck just as well as the original and is still in place now, but i'm sure it wouldn't be as strong as doing it the right way.
This is in the bathroom that doesn't have a shower enclosure though, if it was in a shower I would have scraped it all out and cleaned it thoroughly.
I have also found that silicone doesn't like to be stuck on new cured silicone, so I wonder if it has a film on it when it cures that prevents it from sticking?
On the old silicone, this film may have been removed over the years by cleaning?
Polyurethanes are much better for sticking to itself, after all, that is how windscreens in cars are replaced.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I have heard that you can't stick silicone to silicone many times, but I have also done it myself with no problems.
> I originally sealed around the bottom of my bathroom floor to wall tiles about 25 years ago, about 5 years ago I was getting sick of the crack in the middle of the silicone so I tried applying another coat over the top.
> It stuck just as well as the original and is still in place now, but I'm sure it wouldn't be as strong as doing it the right way.
> This is in the bathroom that doesn't have a shower enclosure though, if it was in a shower I would have scraped it all out and cleaned it thoroughly.
> I have also found that silicone doesn't like to be stuck on new cured silicone, so I wonder if it has a film on it when it cures that prevents it from sticking?
> On the old silicone, this film may have been removed over the years by cleaning?
> Polyurethanes are much better for sticking to itself, after all, that is how windscreens in cars are replaced.

   I suspect that if you pulled on one end of the recent application the whole bit will come out clean. However, if the new application spanned the old stuff it would only be held by the overlap.

----------

